# Privacy for office windows.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Will post photo later today.

Love our new office with big windows and view........except for foot traffic RIGHT NEAR OUR WINDOWS.

The windows have nice mini blinds. I want to look out at the view. Tilting blinds so I can see out enables people to see into my office.

I'm trying to find something to block lower part of my windows maybe like 2-3 ft up from the window sill so people can’t see IN but I can still enjoy the top window view. The sills are wide.

A long time ago I saw some office that had what looked like candlesticks only they were a portable bracket to set on the window sill with a hole in the top to put a rod through. That would work if I could put a curtain along the bottom part of the window.

The other thing I’m wondering about I’ve seen blinds that raise and lower from the top. I could buy some of those to put on the windowsill and raise them 2 feet but we’re leasing and I don’t want to drill into the windowsill to attach anything or do anything to ruin it.

The windows have a little bit of film. Probably for sun protection. I can’t buy any kind of film to put up that would ruin the original because the windows are huge and I wouldn’t want to replace the original film if I damage it.

The Management company is very strict about anything in the windows so it would have to be something obscure that wouldn’t be noticeable from the outside and professional looking.

Any ideas?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

What about those perforated blinds that are hard to see in but let light through? You know how they have those ads on buses that cover the entire bus, yet people can still mostly see out the windows.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mac Tack makes an obscure film. 
How to Install Self Adhesive Window Film - YouTube


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you install a shower curtain assembly, on the lower section. 

A shower rod that has rubber tips, and screws internally to expand, placed between the jambs, placed at a discreet height.

That will obscure the lower half, and not be too offensive.

Clear it with the building supervisor first. 

Explain that you have " peepers", and want a little more privacy.

Surely they will allow ladies privacy.




ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Mac Tack makes an obscure film.
> How to Install Self Adhesive Window Film - YouTube


I really like the frosted film but Don’t know how I could hang it without attaching to the existing window


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> I really like the frosted film but Don’t know how I could hang it without attaching to the existing window


It is just a film like in the video. You stick it to the glass and it is removable.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Can you install a shower curtain assembly, on the lower section.
> 
> A shower rod that has rubber tips, and screws internally to expand, placed between the jambs, placed at a discreet height.
> 
> ...


It’s amazing how well you can see files on my desk from outside. Even at night when I had the blinds turned closed downward as I was leaving I peeked in the window and I could read the names on files. Now I close the blinds by turning them upward and that blocks any view. 

Actually a shower rod would be perfect if they come 6-7’ long.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> It is just a film like in the video. You stick it to the glass and it is removable.


removable is great!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> I really like the frosted film but Don’t know how I could hang it without attaching to the existing window



Attach the film to a sheet of plexi-glass, lean the plexi in the window.

Secure the plexi with two of those scotch easy remove picture hangers.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe those Command hooks could be stuck onto the window frame.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> It’s amazing how well you can see files on my desk from outside.
> 
> Actually a shower rod would be perfect if they come 6-7’ long.



Stop by Wal-mart on the way home, and check on their shower rods length, then you can add some curtain hangers, and look through their Cafe curtain selection, for some suitable curtains. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Maybe those Command hooks could be stuck onto the window frame.
> View attachment 646522



Command strips, that was what I was trying to remember the name of.

Dang I hate this C R S that I have.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Stop by Wal-mart on the way home, and check on their shower rods length, then you can add some curtain hangers, and look through their Cafe curtain selection, for some suitable curtains.
> 
> ED


How’d you know I pass a Walmart on way home? 😉. Ha, I guess these days everyone passes them all the time. Thanks. I love all the help that’s available here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, I’ve been thinking about this all day...So, I finally got up and went into the kitchen
and ran my hand up the middle of the blind and stopped it where I wanted it.
Would this work?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Ya know, I’ve been thinking about this all day...So, I finally got up and went into the kitchen
> and ran my hand up the middle of the blind and stopped it where I wanted it.
> Would this work?
> 
> View attachment 646554


Well aren’t you clever! I'll try it tomorrow. Curious if the mini-blinds will be as obliging as your quality blinds.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> How’d you know I pass a Walmart on way home? 😉. Ha, I guess these days everyone passes them all the time. Thanks. I love all the help that’s available here.



Who knows what lurks in the heart of mortal men ( or women )?

The SHADOW knows all. 

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Who knows what lurks in the heart of mortal men ( or women )?
> 
> The SHADOW knows all.
> 
> ED


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Who knows what lurks in the heart of mortal men ( or women )?
> 
> The SHADOW knows all.
> 
> ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DRUM ROLL PLEASE. And the award goes to TwoKnots. Problem solved for free.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Proves that their is often a free solution to many of life’s problems.
Glad it worked! Where‘s the pic?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright!


----------

